# Miss Elizabeth + Lex Luger



## moromoro

i heard that she died of an overdose and lex was/ is beign charged with murder or manslauughter????????

any info on this????


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I did a quick search as the info had scrolled off the regular news board I frequent.  Heres some clips:



> Elizabeth, 42, fell ill at the Atlanta home she shared with fellow wrestler 'Lex Luger' Lawrence Pfohl, whom she started dating when they were both in WCW.
> 
> She was then taken by ambulance to hospital, where she died.
> 
> Pfohl was subsequently arrested for possession of 'body enhancing drugs', which police found in his home while investigating what had happened. Police said these charges are completely unrelated to Elizabeth's death.
> 
> An initial autopsy did not reveal a cause of death and the results of tests to establish the cause will not be known for several weeks.





> Problems Mounting For Lex Luger
> By Mike Mooneyham
> May 11, 2003
> Lex Luger, whose chiseled physique and Total Package gimmick propelled
> him to fame and fortune in the wrestling business, now faces an uncertain
> future in the wake of his live-in girlfriends death and multiple drug
> charges.
> Authorities say the death of Liz Hulette, 42, is not being treated as a
> homicide, and the official cause of death wont be known until toxicology
> tests are complete. Hulette, the one-time First Lady of Wrestling and
> former wife of Macho Man Randy Savage, had been living with Luger at his
> home in Marietta, Ga., when she was stricken during the early-morning hours of
> May 1.
> Luger, whose real name is Lawrence Pfohl, was charged with 13 counts of felony
> purchase and possession of a controlled substance and one misdemeanor count of
> distribution of dangerous drugs after investigators turned up the drugs at his
> residence. Reports indicate that police counted more than 1,700 pills, 100
> bottles, and six boxes of assorted steroids, painkillers and growth hormones.
> Police have not linked the discovery of the massive stash to Hulettes
> death. Preliminary autopsy results confirmed that no sign of foul play was
> found in her death.
> Police also had responded to a domestic violence call last month concerning a
> fight at Lugers home, a $300,000-plus town house that the two had moved into
> last year. According to the arrest report, Hulette had two bruised eyes, bumps
> on her head and a cut on her lip. Luger was arrested at that time and charged
> with a misdemeanor count of battery.
> The Marietta Daily Journal reported last week that Luger, 44, also had been
> arrested two days later for driving under the influence and rear-ending another
> car in his 2002 silver, twin-turbo Porsche. Luger reportedly had bloodshot
> eyes, slurred speech and could not locate his license. Reports also indicate
> that he had a 9-mm handgun in the car. Hulette, who was a passenger, was sent
> home in a taxicab.
> Lugers license was already suspended at the time for failure to attend an
> earlier court hearing on charges of driving with an expired tag and no proof of
> insurance.
> According to Cobb County, Ga., police department records, Hulette had been
> mixing painkillers and vodka shortly before her death, the Atlanta-Journal
> Constitution reported. She sat down to eat, started gurgling and then died,
> reports said.
> I have an emergency, medical, Luger told the 911 operator, the
> Journal-Constitution reported. My girlfriend has passed out and I cant
> get her to come to ... We were eating and she started gurgling. I dont know
> why. Please send somebody, please."
> Luger later told the police that Elizabeth had consumed two glasses of vodka
> and took some medication for back pain. I couldnt get her eyes to
> focus, Luger told the 911 operator. Shes like totally limp ... When I
> blow in (performing CPR), theres just gurgling, probably from the food.
> By the time emergency crews arrived, five minutes after the call came in,
> Hulettes skin had turned purplish. She was pronounced dead shortly
> thereafter at a nearby hospital. The full autopsy report is expected in a month
> or two.
> The Journal-Constitution quoted Dr. Julie Jervis, a forensic pathologist at
> Kaplan College in Iowa, as saying that Hulette may have been the victim of the
> so-called cafe coronary in which people who are drinking alcohol and
> eating lose their coordination, choke on food and die of asphyxiation.
> Former WCW and WWE womens champion Madusa (Debbie Micelli) posted a
> commentary on her Web site regarding Hulettes death.
> Liz and I have shared some wonderful times, laughing, crying, traveling and
> just plain being girl friends. Liz has truly been an inspiration to every
> women in this sport and started a path for the women of today. Her beauty is
> priceless, her voice I can still her in my head. I cried and I cried hard and I
> am angry. I feel that when tragic strikes our emotions want to strike back for
> the fear of not knowing what or how it happened, usually that is the case ... I
> can tell you this the reason for her death will not go unnoticed and I truly
> believe the reason of why it happened will burn in hell! We miss you
> Liz.
> Hulettes death, less than three months after another former wrestling star,
> Mr. Perfect Curt Hennig, was found dead of cocaine intoxication, has once
> again put the spotlight on drug abuse in the wrestling industry.
> Sources say the 6-4, 270-pound Luger, whose weight had approached the
> 300-pound range late last year, had been working hard in recent months to get
> into WWE shape. Luger has been away from the wrestling business since
> 2000 except for an overseas tour last December for World Wrestling All-Stars.
> Luger, the founder and operator of Main Event Fitness club in Atlanta since
> 1989, was an inaugural member of the HealthSouth Sports Council, a group of top
> athletes targeting school-age children with strong, positive messages. Luger
> made an appearance locally at the North Charleston Coliseum several years ago
> in which he discussed the importance of living a healthy, drug-free lifestyle.
> Lugers son, Brian Pfohl, was profiled earlier this year in a story in the
> Atlanta Journal-Constitution. The 6-8, 230-pound high school junior is a top
> basketball prospect who averages more than 20 points a game.
> Lugers first love also was basketball, but he accepted a football
> scholarship to Penn State before transferring in 1978 to Miami where he was
> kicked off the team at midseason for two off-field incidents. He had brief pro
> stints with the NFLs Green Bay Packers, the CFLs Montreal Alouettes and
> the Tampa Bay Bandits of the defunct USFL, where he was teammates with Ron
> Simmons and coached by Steve Spurrier.
> I attended all the basketball camps growing up, Luger told the
> Journal-Constitution. I really just enjoy going to the games and watching
> Brian perform. Im not one of those pushy parents. I just want him to do good
> in school. Ive had more operations than I can remember. It doesnt bother
> me at all that Brian doesnt play football.
> The article noted that Brian Pfohl and his dad werent the only two athletes
> in the family. His mom, Peggy, was a standout track performer at Penn State.
> His sister, Lauren, is one of the top swimmers in her age group (sixth grade)
> in the Southeast.
> We dont have those high-pressure parents, Brian said. I've always
> looked up to my dad. Away from the ring, he is a very nice and laid-back
> guy.
> Luger, who was trained by the late Hiro Matsuda, broke into the wrestling
> business in October 1985 and was immediately elevated to main-event status. He
> defeated Wahoo McDaniel for the Southern heavyweight title in 1986 and within a
> year of his debut held NWA world champion Ric Flair to a one-hour draw, earning
> Rookie of the Year honors that year.
> Luger held the WCW world title on two different occasions and was given one of
> the greatest promotional pushes in the history of the then-WWF, but could never
> attain the popularity needed to headline the promotion. The company had even
> taped an interview with Luger as champion before scrapping a nine-month plan to
> give him the title, going instead with Bret Hart.
> Vince McMahon, who once saw Luger as the next Hulk Hogan after a similar
> push with Sid Vicious had backfired, turned Luger from his Narcissst heel
> role, in which he played a pompous, egotistical character that mirrored his
> real-life persona, into a xenophobic American patriot draped in red, white and
> blue, and sent him on a nationwide bus tour dubbed the Lex Express. The
> Express was designed to generate mainstream publicity for Luger and tape him
> doing charity work for telecast on WWF programming. Despite well-produced
> videos and exposure in a number of mainstream outlets, Luger failed to spark
> media interest and the Lex Express derailed.
> A series of Who is Lex Luger? videos also were aired in an attempt to
> sway viewers.
> A lot of my friends who knew me when I grew up are shocked when they see me
> in front of millions of viewers wrestling or talking because I was actually
> very shy and introverted, Luger explained in the video. Because I was
> rather quite and shy and introverted, I think a lot of times thats mistaken
> as being arrogant by people who dont know you.
> My friends who really got to know me knew better. But when people look at
> you, they want to stereotype you or prejudge you by how you look and how you
> act. If youre shy but you excel at something, they think you're arrogant or
> stuck on yourself. Its like a vicious circle. The more people think about
> you, if youre shy, the more it almost propagates itself. Sometimes I feel
> like I fight that to this day  now even in my career with people on
> television or in the press.
> Luger bolted the WWF in 1995 and appeared on the first-ever Nitro for WCW on
> Sept. 18 of that year.





> Preliminary autopsy results have not revealed the cause of death in the passing of Elizabeth Hulette according to Hal Bennett, a forensic investigator for the Cobb Country medical examiner. "We don't have anything right now that shows there's a clear-cut cause of death," he told WSB-TV in Atlanta. Blood and tissue samples have been sent to the Georgia Bureau of Investigation for analysis and toxicology tests. As we have reported earlier, toxicology tests will take several weeks to complete, and at that time, there will be an official cause of death. Foul play and homicide has been ruled out in the investigation of her death, according to Cobb County police.
> 
> For those of you who would like to write about her, go to this Obituary Page and at the bottom of the page you can post your sympathies for the family, friends and fans of Liz in the book of condolences. http://www.obituariestoday.com/Obituaries/ObitShow.cfm?Obituary_ID=29903
> 
> More details have come out in the arrest of Lex Luger (real name Larry Pfohl) for violating the Georgia Control Substance Act. Luger was taken into custody yesterday when police, while investigating the death of Elizabeth Hulette, found "illegal body-enhancing drugs" in his home. He spent the night in jail and was released on bond this morning. Local media reports say the bond amount was $27,500. Police found anabolic steroids, testosterone, hydrocodone, Xanex (anti-anxiety drug), Sazien (a synthetic growth hormone) and other controlled substances in his house. According to several media sources, Luger has been charged with 13 counts of felony purchase and possession of a controlled substance and one misdemeanor count of possession, sale and distribution of Saizen.



also see here:
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/lexluger1.html


----------



## jeffkyle

It is amazing what some people do to themselves.  And others sometimes....


----------



## jfarnsworth

I'm kind of shocked.


----------



## moromoro

THANKS FOR the info....
its sad.


i always thought Lex was a NATURAL athelete


----------



## Bob Hubbard

He's originally from a town near me, I believe.  Definately a shame as he had great potential.


----------



## Rob Broad

It has been a year since the incident.  What did the autopsy reveal, and what is Luger doing now?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

2 bits:



> Posted: Thu May 08, 2003 11:38 am    Post subject: Update on Miss Elizabeth's death, according to Lex Lugar
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> More news on Elizabeth "Miss Elizabeth" Hulette's death is unfolding. The Atlanta Journal Constitution reports that police reports indicate that "Miss Elizabeth had been mixing vodka and painkillers before she sat down to eat, started gurgling and then died". According to the 911 tape, Lex Lugar called for help at around 5:30 in the morning. Lugar told the operater, "I have an emergency, medical. My girlfriend has passed out and I can't get her to come to. We were eating and she started gurgling. I don't know why. Please send somebody, please."
> 
> Lugar, who's real name is Lawrence Pfohl, told police that Elizabeth drank 2 glasses of vodka and took pain killers for her back. She then went to have a plate of food but apparently began choking. According to the police report, Lugar says he tried to remove the food from her mouth, but to no avail. Lugar performed CPR on Elizabeth but said he couldn't see her chest move, saying "When I blow in, there's just gurgling, probably from the food".
> 
> The actual autopsy report, which should be available in another month, will confirm how Elizabeth actually died.





> Posted: Fri Aug 01, 2003 11:05 am    Post subject: The Random Scoop: Lesnar's mug shot/ Elizabeth's autopsy..
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The final autopsy report on Elizabeth "Miss Elizabeth" Hulette reveals that a mixture of pills and alcohol is what killed her. Hulette had painkillers in her system and a .29 blood alcohol level. Her cause of death has been officially ruled as acute toxicity.



Last I heard, Lex was trying to revive his wrestling career, but his arrest on drug charges after Liz's death shot his chance of a return to the WWE for now.


----------



## Rob Broad

Thanks for letting us know the outcome.


----------

